# Taunton to Plymouth



## nagapie (Dec 22, 2012)

So South Westers, we should be leaving London on Monday to visit family in Plymouth but are hearing that it's a real mess that way due to the flooding and that we have little chance of making it. 
Any one down there and travelling on the roads? If we could actually make it to Taunton would we be able to travel on the motorway to Plymouth or is it just carnage?


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 22, 2012)

The roads look fine to me from here.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 22, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> The roads look fine to me from here.


 
Where's here?


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 22, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Where's here?


 
In front of my PC looking on the map at http://www.highways.gov.uk/traffic-information/


----------



## nagapie (Dec 22, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> In front of my PC looking on the map at http://www.highways.gov.uk/traffic-information/


 
Hmmm, I need to ask mr nags where he got his information that the A roads were a problem? The National Rail site said to only rely on the rail replacement bus for essential travel. We assumed a lot of the roads in Devon were flooded but hoped to avoid this if we could travel from Taunton to Plymouth by car but mr nags' dad is reluctant as apparently there are some problems on the A road from Exeter to Plymouth.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 22, 2012)

It's only more minor roads that seem to have incidents. The trunk route from Bristol to Plymouth seems fine.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/devon


----------



## toggle (Dec 22, 2012)

i think it's the road further down that are fucked. i'm not hearing any reports on the local news about it being impassable past plymouth.

you will want to stay on the main road though. there's a lot of comments in various places that minor roads are wet. and if you're going into plymouth itself, then fine, but if you're using plymouth as a descriptor for some places a few miles out, then call that family and find out. there are flooding reports up the tamar, and a lot of bridges are at the very least becoming fords on the smaller roads.


----------



## Poot (Dec 22, 2012)

Parts of the A38 were closed this morning but I think it's ok now. Better check at the time though. It's very prone to accidents in this weather and it only takes a small one to close the A38 as you probably know. 

I went running this morning, like a fool, and parts of plymouth were so waterlogged that I was up to my knees for part of it. I've had better mornings.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 22, 2012)

Also note that the Met Office have amber warnings for heavy rain west of Exeter for tomorrow and Monday, so whatever the situation on the roads now, things can only get worse before you get there.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 22, 2012)

Well if Plymouth itself is already waterlogged, doubt we'll convince anyone to come and fetch us on Monday in Taunton, if we can even get that far.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 22, 2012)

Apparently trains from Waterloo are getting through via Axminster. Will take this route if things haven't deteriorated/improved by Monday. Will mean no reserved seats with the 3 year old, let's hope people are kind.


----------



## Thora (Dec 22, 2012)

I hope it'll be alright as my brother is driving up to us from Plymouth on Monday.


----------



## toggle (Dec 22, 2012)

keep an eye on that. freind of mine on facebook was commenting on which bridges in axminster were closed.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 22, 2012)

it was fine between Exter and Cullompton today and thats often the wettest bit


----------



## Poot (Dec 22, 2012)

My parents are travelling from the midlands tomorrow. They are having lunch with rellies in Somerset and then driving to plymouth. I will report back. Cacking it for them. They'll be exhausted, god love them.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes, please keep me posted. Still hoping to get there. Friends travelling from Cornwall to London today to fly to Australia, they are really worried they're going to miss their expensive flight that's taking them home after a year studying here.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 23, 2012)

The M5 was fine today round Exeter


----------



## Geri (Dec 24, 2012)

Trains are disrupted between London Paddington & Bristol, and between Bristol & Exeter St Davids. There are replacement bus services but this will add two hours onto journey times.

No problems on the roads as such but I guess they will be a lot busier.


----------



## Poot (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry, I said I'd reply and I'm probably too late. My parents got here early because the roads were fine, I dropped my dad off in the city centre this morning at 9.30 and it was quieter than most mornings at that time! It's rained, but not very heavily. Fingers crossed, you should be fine!


----------

